# Armado de circuitos de RF - El método "Manhattan"



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2008)

*Construcción de circuitos de RF*

*El método "Manhattan"*

_Por G. Baars, extractado de revista Elektor_


No es necesario utilizar placas de circuito impreso para construir circuitos de RF. Hay un método alternativo, en el cual un trozo de placa cubierta de cobre se utiliza como base para construir el circuito sin usar atacados ácidos.
En ciertas situaciones, este método es incluso preferible a usar una PCB normal, particularmente cuando están implicadas las altas frecuencias. A los radio-aficionados les gusta llamarlo el método de construcción ‘araña’ (también denominado “montaje feo”), porque los componentes que forman el circuito se sueldan simplemente el uno al otro “suspendidos”’ en el aire, con una superficie de cobre de un trozo de placa de circuito impreso como plano de tierra.




Se pueden realizar pequeñas montañas de soldadura (islas) en puntos estratégicos, para apiñar la soldadura en la pista de cobre circundante, o cortar pequeños pedazos de PCB y unirlos al plano de tierra con pegamento o con cinta adhesiva de doble cara. Esto evita la necesidad de diseñar una placa de circuito impreso, lo cual quiere decir que podremos trabajar más rápidamente y alcanzar resultados asombrosamente buenos.

Este tipo de montaje "araña" es particularmente práctico para los prototipos, puesto que así es fácil cambiar el circuito y los componentes. 
Sin embargo, las señales de RF se comportan a veces de una manera muy particular, y esto debe tenerse en consideración. Unas cuantas reglas son indispensables para evitar efectos indeseados. 

Este artículo describe cómo optimizar el método de construcción ‘Dead Bug’ para el diseño de RF, teniendo en cuenta unos detalles esenciales. El resultado es una técnica de montaje de componentes llamada “Maniatan” ¡ Las razones son absolutamente obvias !

*Preparación*
Para comenzar tendremos que tener un fragmento adecuado de material PCB. No debe ser demasiado grande ni demasiado pequeño. Después, la placa debe limpiarse a fondo, lo cual puede hacerse usando una esponja con agua tibia y un agente de fregado, tal como Cif o Vim, pero un poco de estropajo de acero o un pedazo de papel fino de arena también pueden hacer maravillas.



Algunas compañías venden ‘Poliblock’  para este propósito, y también da resultados excelentes.
Una vez que hayamos limpiado la placa a fondo, podrá usar preparados de plata si lo desea. Podemos comprar los preparados líquidos de plata en los que sólo tiene que frotar ligeramente con un trozo de algodón. 
Esto produce una plata fina que cubre la superficie de la placa de circuito, que se puede utilizar más adelante para soldar de manera normal. Sin embargo, los preparados de plata no son de ninguna manera indispensables, especialmente si no hay involucradas muy altas frecuencias.

Por otra parte, es una buena idea cubrir la placa de circuito con una capa de laca de PCB. 
Esto mantiene la placa bonita y brillante, y permitirá seguir soldando aunque pasen varios años.
A veces es práctico aislar un trozo en el borde de la placa del resto. La porción aislada se puede entonces utilizar como pista de alimentación. El trozo se puede aislar fácilmente haciendo dos cortes paralelos dentro de la capa de cobre con un cuchillo y retirando el cobre entre los cortes



Un método más fácil es utilizar un mini-taladro con una herramienta de piedra de
esmerilar para eliminar el pequeño trozo de pista. 

*El trabajo de verdad*
Ahora podemos comenzar el montaje.
Si tenemos un esquema, es mejor empezar con la parte de la entrada, que generalmente estará en el lado izquierdo del dibujo.
Si la primera etapa es un amplificador de entrada para RF, por ejemplo, con su entrada y salida sintonizada usando potenciómetros de ajuste y bobinas con núcleo de aire, es recomendable fijar las bobinas perpendicularmente una a la otra. Esto reduce al mínimo el acoplamiento entre las bobinas y la tendencia de la etapa a oscilar.
En tales casos, a menudo se fija una pequeña pantalla sobre el amplificador entre la entrada y el trazado de circuito de la salida, para eliminar la realimentación. Puede ser hecha de un pedazo de material del PCB alrededor 2 a 3 centímetros de alto, que se suelda directamente al plano de tierra.
Las bobinas se hacen mejor con alambre de cobre plateado con un diámetro de aproximadamente de 1 milímetro.
Si el extremo ‘frío’ de la bobina está conectado con la tierra, éste puede soldarse directamente al plano de tierra, el cual proporciona una adecuada fuerza mecánica.
Si un extremo de la bobina se debe conectar a una pista de alimentación o a algo distinto de tierra, se puede crear un punto de apoyo usando un pequeño pedazo de material PCB o algún otro método, para apoyar adecuadamente la bobina. A este punto de apoyo también puede soldarse entonces el potenciómetro de ajuste o cualquier otro componente.



Naturalmente, si tenemos un mini-taladro y un pequeño trozo de pista, simplemente llevaremos la pista a donde lo necesitemos.
A propósito de potenciómetros, siempre que utilicemos un potenciómetro de ajuste (PTFE) doblaremos la patilla del medio con un ángulo recto, de manera que pueda emplearse como punto de soldadura para otro componente, igual que en los extremos de la bobina. 
Entonces las otras dos patillas se pueden soldar al plano de tierra (por ejemplo). Si estas dos patillas no están conectadas a tierra, puede usarse un pequeño pegote de soldadura para apoyar el potenciómetro de ajuste. 

*Conexiones cortas*
Cuando se trabaja con RF, siempre es una buena idea mantener las conexiones de las señales a llevar tan cortas como sea posible. También es necesario un buen desacoplo, y es importante soldar los condensadores de desacoplo tan cerca como sea posible de los transistores o los IC’s que llevan la señal.
Son preferibles los pequeños condensadores cerámicos, puesto que permiten que los desacoplos a tierra sean buenos. 
Debemos considerar que una longitud del alambre tiene una auto-inductancia intrínseca de alrededor 10 nH por centímetro.
En alta frecuencia, esta inductancia puede llegar a ser fácilmente significativa si no hemos desacoplado adecuadamente. 
El desacoplo también evita la realimentación hacia la pista de alimentación, que puede causar  oscilaciones y otros efectos secundarios. 
Para alta frecuencia, es recomendable utilizar los condensadores SMD para desacoplar tienen mejores características que otros tipos de condensadores, tales como condensadores de múltiples capas (de película fina).
Con el método “araña”, también es muy recomendable mantener el trazado de circuito bastante bajo y cerca de la superficie del material PCB, que sirve como plano de tierra. Esto reduce la interferencia de posibles campos exteriores, y reduce la probabilidad de radiación y de realimentación.
Sin embargo, las bobinas siempre deben colocarse algunos milímetros sobre la superficie de la placa, puesto que sus campos pueden hacer cortocircuitos (que reducen su auto-inductancia y aumentan la amortiguación).
Esto se aplica a las bobinas “caseras” tanto como a los “chokes” de radiofrecuencia. 

*Construcción rígida*
Otro factor que desempeña un papel en ciertos circuitos es la fuerza mecánica. Por ejemplo, un circuito de VFO (oscilador de frecuencia variable) debe construirse de una manera mecánicamente
rígida para evitar efectos perjudiciales sobre su estabilidad en frecuencia.
No debe ser sensible a golpes y por esta razón, a menudo se presta especial atención al circuito resonante de un VFO. Por ejemplo, la bobina se suele bobinar sobre un núcleo de cerámica, y se prefiere que sea de alambre de cobre fino y plateado.
Comúnmente los VFO’s también se protegen completamente usando recintos de lámina metálica, con la ventaja de que se reduce la cantidad de radiación electromagnética y el circuito queda resguardado de los movimientos de aire.
Esto es importante, puesto que el aire en movimiento puede causar cambios de temperatura indeseados que pueden producir fluctuaciones de la frecuencia.

*Colocación de dispositivos semiconductores*
Pueden utilizarse varios métodos para colocar los IC’s. Algunos diseñadores prefieren montarlos en plano sobre su superficie posterior con sus patillas al aire, y después sueldan el resto de componentes a las patillas.
La desventaja de este método es que la posición de las patillas del IC es una imagen en espejo de la posición normal, lo cual puede ser algo incómodo en la práctica.
Otro método es doblar todas las patillas del IC (excepto las patillas conectadas a tierra)  perpendicularmente al encapsulado y después acortar los extremos de las patillas.
Esto produce una correcta soldadura en forma de ‘isla’, como se puede ver en el titular de la ilustración de este artículo.
La manera más fácil de doblar las patillas es cogiendo las 10 al mismo tiempo (todas las de cada lado) con unos alicates planos.
Todas las partes anchas de las patillas deben terminar encima y  perpendiculares al encapsulado una vez que se hayan doblado.
Cuando trabajamos con dispositivos SMD es algo más difícil, pero no imposible.
A menudo es posible soldar directamente a las patillas de un IC con ocho pines de 50-mil de separación, por ejemplo, pero si hay más pines que están implicados o se utiliza una separación más fina, se recomienda construir una placa de adaptación.
Dicha placa de adaptación puede convertir la separación de patillas de SMD a una separación estándar de patillas DIP de 100-mil, la cual es más fácil de soldar.
En general, los transistores pueden colocarse pegados contra la placa de circuito impreso, según se ilustra.



Las patillas externas están dobladas perpendicularmente a la izquierda y a la derecha, de modo que actúen como ‘pilares de soldadura’ para los siguientes componentes.
Los reguladores de tensión con el típico encapsulado TO220 también pueden pegarse fácilmente contra la superficie de la placa, lo cual proporciona la ventaja adicional de una mejor refrigeración.
En el caso de amplificador de potencia de RF, los transistores que se utilizan a menudo tienen patillas algo anchas.
Se pueden colocar pequeños trozos de soldadura en la PCB y unirlas a la placa de circuito, de manera que pueden servir como puntos de soldadura para otros componentes.
También es posible cortar o demoler los trozos de soldadura de la pista de cobre  de la placa de circuito, según lo descrito anteriormente.
Este trabajo es difícil si utilizamos un cuchillo de aficionado, pero con un mini-taladro y pequeños trozos de pista es pan comido.

*Conclusión*
Si hay conexiones que llevan corrientes elevadas, tales como una conexión de alimentación o una conexión de altavoz, es preferible utilizar un punto de tierra en “estrella”.
La ventaja de usar estos puntos en “estrella” es que las conexiones en cuestión están encaminadas individualmente al punto central de tierra. Esto previene la generación de las corrientes indeseadas hacia tierra que podrían tener efectos perjudiciales en el circuito.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 13, 2008)

Te pasaste... la verdad que no sabía que este era un sistema válido... yo lo suelo usar cuando no tengo muchas ganas de diseñar un PCB... logicamente no me queda tan prolijo como mostras en las fotos...

Muy bueno el artículo.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 13, 2008)

Pues tambien estoy con DJ_Glenn, las cosas no siempre qdan como en las revistas! Felicitaciones y gracias a fogonazo por el aporte!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 13, 2008)

No me gustaria implementar este metodo con el trasmisor veronica o uno de esa inmensidad jejeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2008)

Siempre pensando en como simplificarles el QUEMAR cosas pero con comodidad, se me ocurrio este impreso con el mismo concepto del articulo.
Las medidas son de 100 * 100 

A ver quien arma algo y lo publica !

*Edit (19/08/2010):*
Como nadie publicó nada yo lo hago:

​


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 17, 2008)

Eso seria para alguien sin nada que hacer jejejejeje!


----------



## mcrven (Ene 17, 2008)

Buenísimo ese aporte Fogonazo.
La verdad es que hay muchos foristas siempre divagando con esos detalles. Así por lo menos tienen una luz.

Saluidos: mcrven


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 17, 2008)

Quien dudaba de este metodo, antiguamente habia televisores con este metodo, ademas de las radios antiguas.

Buen trabajo Fogonazo, claro y bien ilustrado.

Hay una empresa que hasta vende esas isletas. Ademas me parece que hay un video en youtube


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 17, 2008)

Ufff se ve que la variedad en torno a esta tecnica es grande!


----------



## mcrven (Ene 18, 2008)

> Eso seria para alguien sin nada que hacer jejejejeje!



*Anthony*... ESO ES ALGO, PRECISAMENTE, PARA QUIEN SÍ QUIERE HACER, un TX de alta frecuencia y, que funcione.

mcrven


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2008)

Pero lo dije en forma chistosa! No xq tienes que escribir en mayuscula!


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

Es un método eso?. y tiene nombre?.. que generoso el mundo...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Si, en realidad es más facil que estar perforando cientos de huecos !


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 13, 2008)

Buena aportación al foro. Todos conocen el método, pero pocos lo tenemos presente en nuestros proyectos. Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Mar 29, 2008)

un amigo me paso un pdf de ese receptor, abra algun problema si se realiza un circuito impreso, obviamente con mucha superficie a masa.. desde ya gracias.!


----------



## macraig (Mar 29, 2008)

Olvidate, con RF siempre hay algun problema... Sin embargo con mucho cuidado y paciencia seguro se puede.

Salu2.


----------



## asherar (Jun 12, 2008)

De los que han visto esto, ¿alguien lo ha usado realmente?


----------



## mcrven (Jun 12, 2008)

Particularmente y cómo se describe en el artículo de Fogonazo, no he ensamblado nada parecido. Sin embargo, todo lo que he ensamblado entre finales de los '50 y los '70, ha sido con un método similar.

Sobre un chasis de aluminio se instalaban los componentes que se interconectaban por intermedio de regletas de baquelita que portaban terminales, aislados entre sí, que servían de puntos de contacto, a guisa de las isletas que se mencionan.

Así se ensamblaron radios, transmisores, amplificador, instrumentos de medida, etc.
Todo eso funcionó y algunos que aún están vivos, todavía colean.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 13, 2008)

Muy bueno si, yo lo practico en mis experimentos, como la mayoría no funcionan..ajaja...pues no pierdo mucho tiempo haciendo diseños muy cuidados, voy a ver si cuelgo una fuente tipo "lata de sardinas" que tengo andado para una estación meteorológica..jeje

Un saludo


----------



## asherar (Jun 18, 2008)

Digo porque el reticulado rompe con el concepto de plano de masa. En realidad los planitos 
sin soldar forman un conjunto de (di-? tri-? cuatri-?) "multi"-polos que flotan a discreción con 
cuanta frecuencia rebelde ande dando vueltas. 
Si esto es así no es muy práctico cortarlas prolijamente para luego soldarles un cable. 
Pero igual, como para mí la RF es un misterio ... 

Suerte con el protoboard de RF !


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 18, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Digo porque el reticulado rompe con el concepto de plano de masa. En realidad los planitos
> sin soldar forman un conjunto de (di-? tri-? cuatri-?) "multi"-polos que flotan a discreción con
> cuanta frecuencia rebelde ande dando vueltas.
> Si esto es así no es muy práctico cortarlas prolijamente para luego soldarles un cable.
> ...


Si¡¡ Alejandro la RF es la REPERA...tu calculas diseñas...y ella va donde quiere..(eso me recuerda a mi mujer humm¡¡)


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

Sirve este metodo con los receptores con LF y HF¿


----------



## asherar (Ago 27, 2008)

Acá subí información que puede servir:

Programas de simulación y diseño de circuitos electrónicos

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Sirve este metodo con los receptores con LF y HF¿




Te puede funcionar (Prolijidad mediante) hasta VHF  >200 MHz.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 29, 2008)

Este metodo lo empleo diariamente: Imaginense que hasta tengo un kit casero para este trabajo compuesto por 
1** Isletas cortadas a una medida aprox de 3*3 mm
2** Pegamento de secado rapido
3** Un clutter o preciso

Mañana cuelgo fotos..!


----------



## guido_utn (Mar 25, 2009)

Fabuloso amigos,la verdad es un método muy bueno,es más siempre q quise hacer montajes en alta frecuencia tuve inconvenientes,asi q lo voy a poner en practica.

Sería posible q alguien me ayude a conseguir el amateru radio handbook de la arrl del año 1979?

y de ser posible q me dicen del tda7000,es un buen chip para fabricar receptores?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 27, 2009)

guido_utn dijo:
			
		

> y de ser posible q me dicen del tda7000,es un buen chip para fabricar receptores?


Tiene muy poca sensibilidad y es dificil de conseguir!


----------



## alexus (Mar 30, 2009)

este metodo es el tambien conocido como tecnica "del bicho muerto" por aquello "de estirar la pata" al morir.

consulta, si tengo un integrado, en el centro de la placa, como le llevo la alimentacion? ya que en vhf se complica usar cables (largos), porque pueden funcionar como inductores, alguna idea?


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Los desarrollos en RF , ponen a prueba la tenacidad, constancia y verdadera pasion por alcanzar el objetivo. Los problemas , en mayor o en menor grado, siempre aparecen, con solo cambiar la calidad de un capacitor, o de cualquier otro componente, hay diferencias en los resultados. Esto es perfectamente  logico. Aunque la FELICIDAD obtenida cuando se alcanzan los objetivos, es incomparable. Por experiencia propia.Me enamore de la RF, porque "genera" el desafio permanente.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 11, 2009)

Imagenes de un estabilizador que arme para un VFO (Todavia no esta probado por falta de un cristal 3,579 Mhz)


----------



## Limbo (Sep 17, 2009)

Buenas,

He buscado por google sobre este metodo y no encuentro absolutamente nada a parte de este hilo. Me sale de todo menos el tema en cuestion.

¿Algun libro o web con mas información sobre este metodo?
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 18, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> He buscado por google sobre este metodo y no encuentro absolutamente nada...



Buscá "Manhattan Style", o "Manhattan Building", o "Manhattan Style Circuit Building", o... Bueno, usá el ingenio con los resultados que te aparecerán.

De paso dale una leída a un método para montar ICs que se llama "Dead Bug", que también está emparentado con este Manhattan.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Sep 19, 2009)

Despues de mirar y remirar lo que encuentro no me aclara mucho. Ya dije que el ingles no me aclara mucho y a veces las tarducciones son demasiado literales.

¿Si podeis responderme a algunas cuestiones?
¿como puedo troquelar/cortar la placa de cobre sin perder demasiada placa en el corte?
He visto que hay trozitos cuadrados y redondos,¿No deberian ser todos redondos? Lo digo por que no hay cables cuadrados.

Graciias!
Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 19, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ¿como puedo troquelar/cortar la placa de cobre sin perder demasiada placa en el corte?


Se puede hacer con una guillotina, un mini torno con disco de corte o un sacabocados.



limbo dijo:


> He visto que hay trozitos cuadrados y redondos,¿No deberian ser todos redondos? Lo digo por que no hay cables cuadrados.


No te entendí muy bien eso... ¿Una imagen por favor?
Si hablás de pedacitos de plaqueta con esas formas para acomodar componentes y pegarlos sobre otra plaqueta, de la respuesta anterior te darás cuenta de que cada método permite hacerlos de determinada forma. Si es otra cosa... Foto o más explicación, por favor.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Sep 19, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ¿como puedo troquelar/cortar la placa de cobre sin perder demasiada placa en el corte?
> He visto que hay trozitos cuadrados y redondos,¿No deberian ser todos redondos? Lo digo por que no hay cables cuadrados.



no podes preguntar eso....  

son islas, no "esto tiene esta forma, por lo tanto aqui va un cable"....


----------



## Limbo (Sep 20, 2009)

> No te entendí muy bien eso... ¿Una imagen por favor?
> Si hablás de pedacitos de plaqueta con esas formas para acomodar componentes y pegarlos sobre otra plaqueta, de la respuesta anterior te darás cuenta de que cada método permite hacerlos de determinada forma. Si es otra cosa... Foto o más explicación, por favor.
> 
> Saludos


Lo que me referia es que en un pdf de un articulo que encontre por internet (no se si puedo publicarlo) comentaba que se podian hacer los pads rectangulares y circulares. No recuerdo donde, pero en este foro lei que que en los circuitos impresos no se recomienda hacer las pistas con angulo recto, es decir, que deben ser mas bien curvas, por eso, me extrañó que hubiesen pads con el metodo manhattan que fuesen con formas rectangulares. ¿Me explico?.



alexus dijo:


> no podes preguntar eso....
> 
> son islas, no "esto tiene esta forma, por lo tanto aqui va un cable"....


mmm.. no entiendo.. ¿porque no puedo preguntarlo?
Si, creo que tengo un concepto equivocado entre pista/cable y pads.
Todo esto viene un poco por un hilo de este mismo foro que hablaba sobre que la electricidad tiende a irse a los picos (seguro que lo recordais).

Si estoy montando un lio de conceptos, lo siento, intento aprender.

Muchisimas gracias por vuestra paciencia.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> Lo que me referia es que en un pdf de un articulo que encontre por internet (no se si puedo publicarlo)...


¿Cómo no vas a poder?
Dejá el link a ver de qué se trata, siempre es útil un poco más de información.




limbo dijo:


> ...comentaba que se podian hacer los pads rectangulares y circulares. No recuerdo donde, pero en este foro lei que que en los circuitos impresos no se recomienda hacer las pistas con angulo recto, es decir, que deben ser mas bien curvas...


No se recomiendan los ángulos rectos por una razón importante: Quedan feos, muy feos.
En los tiempos en que los diseños se hacían a mano se veían las líneas curvas. A mi gusto son hermosos esos circuitos.
Con la llegada del CAD (Computer Assisted Design o Diseño Asistido por Computadora) a las plaquetas, aparecieron los horribles ángulos rectos. Feeeeeeeo...

Pero en fin: era lo que había. A falta de potencia de cálculo en las computadoras y de desarrollo en los programas, la opción era pagar una buena cantidad para que un experto diseñara/dibujara el impreso o "hacerlo feo" con una compu (o aprender a hacerlo a mano).
Años despues tenés ya programas que no sufren de esas viejas limitaciones, pero dibujar líneas curvas es difícil en una PC, por lo que se opta por las rectas con ángulos a 45 grados. Tan bueno como siempre, bonito y barato. ¿Qué más podés pedir?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Sep 20, 2009)

En la pagina 10 de este articulo aparece lo comentado: http://www.qrpme.com/K7QO Manhattan Techniques Paper.pdf

El problema de este articulo es que no me aclaro con el idioma.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 20, 2009)

Bueno, ahí esta otro reto! Aprender el idioma ingles... Por lo demás, el link esta muy bien. En cuanto si debías publicarlo, sí puedes. La internet es público y los temas y contenidos son de uso común. Por eso no hay problema.

Saludos Limbo, saludos Fogonazo!!


----------



## alexus (Sep 20, 2009)

las cositas redondas, son "chiches", porque viste que los corta con la maquinola esa....

despues por prolijidad, es como te guste a ti...

me intereso las cositas para los integrados...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> En la pagina 10 de este articulo aparece lo comentado: http://www.qrpme.com/K7QO Manhattan Techniques Paper.pdf



Sí... eran lo que pensaba.

Esas islitas que tenés en el artículo son "delicatessen". Podés montar todo sin usar nada de esto, y te va a dar lo mismo que sean circulares o cuadradas en caso de usarlas.

Como te decía antes, la forma depende del aparato que se use para hacerlas.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Sep 20, 2009)

> Como te decía antes, la forma depende del aparato que se use para hacerlas.


No le veo sentido hacerlas redondas entonces. Hacer los pads redondos es igual a perder dinero en los restos de placa de cobre, ¿no os parece? En cambio si los haces cuadrados aprovechas mas el material, ¿que opinais? Que quede mas bonito o mas feo a mi opinion es indiferente, lo importante es que tenga utilidad.

Gracias por las ayudas.
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> No le veo sentido hacerlas redondas entonces. Hacer los pads redondos es igual a perder dinero en los restos de placa de cobre, ¿no os parece? En cambio si los haces cuadrados aprovechas mas el material, ¿que opinais?



Psé... La verdad, para la cantidad de pads que podés llegar a usar, el desperdicio no es tanto en los circulares. Usar unos y otros te puede ser útil para diferenciar distintas señales, por ejemplo, o para algo estético.

La parte de presentación influye *muchísimo* a la hora de tratar de venderle algo a un cliente. Vos, yo y todos los del foro sabemos qué es lo importante del circuito. Alguien que quiere comprar un emisor ve dos, pero uno tiene pads redonditos y cuadrados, todo muy ordenado y presentable y el otro... bueno, el otro es "para entendidos"...
¿Cuál creés que compra?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Sep 20, 2009)

Bueno, claro, viendolo asi. Pero creo que tu forma de verlo es entrar en otro tema, que es si cuando haces un aparato tienes pretendido venderlo o quedartelo para ti.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Oct 14, 2009)

Cacho, si se trata de estética, encerramos al dispositivo dentro de una cajita, y "ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente". No será entonces, cuestión de placa bonita o placa fea, sino de envase lindo o envase feo.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 14, 2009)

En parte estamos de acuerdo Alejandro, pero si comprás un aparato "made in casa"...

Son pocos los que no quieren ver adentro, y más si estamos hablando de equipos de transmisión, que no son cosas que compra cualquier vecino.
¿Vos no lo mirarías?


----------



## alejandrow999 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cacho...Tenes razon.No lo habia pensado. La caja cerrada daría desconfianza a mas de un comprador.Nadie garantiza que lo promocionado como , por ejemplo,"Emisor de radio de 500W" no sea en realidad un family game roto (o un ladrillo hueco con cables)


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2009)

Anécdota absolutamente innecesaria, (Pero tenía ganas de contarla):
Hace tiempo repare un equipo analizador de espectro Rhode & Schwarz de unas decenas de miles de dólares de costo, adivinen que forma de armado tenía en la etapa de salida.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 29, 2009)

La pregunta de los 64,000..
Tic.. tac..

..Ni idea!!



Jajaja.. "Manhattan"

Por una nariz.
Lo que pasa es que una técnica que funciona y muy bien, puede ir mejorando luego en su apariencia. Ya hemos visto algunos diseños que son muy bonitos, seguro que dedicandole toda la atencion a lo estético _sin_ descuidar lo funcional, la técnica Manhattan sería la favorita por cualquier radioaficinado!! Y sin temor a equivocarme, lo es, mah!

Click..


----------



## JOSIAN (Ene 16, 2010)

se ve interesante y seria muy bueno aplicarlo en ciruitos sencillos que no sean de rf


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 17, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Anécdota absolutamente innecesaria, (Pero tenía ganas de contarla):
> Hace tiempo repare un equipo analizador de espectro Rhode & Schwarz de unas decenas de miles de dólares de costo, adivinen que forma de armado tenía en la etapa de salida.


 
A que te refieres a "etapa de salida", a un traking generator (derivado del primer LO)?

Ya entramos en el tema, en el caso de los analizadores de espectro comerciales: ¿Como se hace para lograr una alta linealidad en la rampa de control (me imagino que usan RC)?

Porqué se usan los SA para medir IMD si dentro del mismo equipo hay partes que son capaces de producir ese fenómeno?

Saludos


----------



## pochan (Feb 17, 2010)

Yo he usado esa técnica muchas veces. Es más, acabo de abrir un post en el que estoy haciendo el prototipo de un Radar detector de meteoritos que está soldado con esta técnica y he obtenido resultados muy buenos.


----------



## skodares (Feb 18, 2010)

hola buenas noches esas fotos son sacadas de elektor no?????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 23, 2010)

increíble  yo siempre uso el método araña ,pero desde haora ya tengo otro nombre bonito para mi des-prolijidad ,doy fe que en rf funciona muy bien,
me a pasado que prototipos de receptores armados con el método manhattan ,luego no funcionaron con el pcb echo,en especial uno que me volvió loco cercano a los 400 MHz,con los transmisores no e tenido mayores problemas 
saludos


----------



## dexterconexion (Oct 26, 2010)

Saludos a todos...

Ya he posteado un metodo alternativo al Manhattan en el Hilo "Construcción Receptor FM miniatura (Regenerativo)", pero a quienes lean estos post creo les va a interesar mas...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fm-miniatura-regenerativo-16195/index12.html


----------



## marcos pedreañez (Nov 6, 2010)

Opìno que el colega FOGONAZO es una persona inteligente y sabe lo que hace en esta noble rama de la electrónica ,y tiene el tiempo de mostrar y explicar con lujo de detalles toda la información que pone en el foro ,por lo tanto >yo lo felicito por su excelente trabajo ...Saludos a todos 

PD: Saludos FOGONAZO


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2010)

marcos pedreañez dijo:


> Opìno que el colega FOGONAZO .... tiene el tiempo de mostrar y explicar con lujo ....


Gracias  



dexterconexion dijo:


> .......Ya he posteado un metodo alternativo al Manhattan en el Hilo "Construcción Receptor FM miniatura (Regenerativo)", pero a quienes lean estos post creo *les va a interesar mas*...



Si hubieras leído todo el post abrías visto esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 38148​
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/armado-circuitos-rf-metodo-manhattan-11847/#post66318

No es alternativo, es lo mismo pero con la intensión de facilitar las cosas y darle algo mas de prolijidad al montaje.
Si miras el diseño del impreso, verás que siguen siendo *"Islas"*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si miras el diseño del impreso, verás que siguen siendo *"Islas"*


Seee....muy bonito....y el plano de masa del Manhattan donde quedó???   
Por que eso es lo que le dá el valor al método, no la ausencia de agujeros ni la velocidad de montaje...

PD: Ese PCB no es igual al de ELEKTOR en el link de dexterconexion


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Seee....muy bonito....y el plano de masa del Manhattan donde quedó???
> Por que eso es lo que le dá el valor al método, no la ausencia de agujeros ni la velocidad de montaje...


Del otro lado, es doble faz


> PD: Ese PCB no es igual al de ELEKTOR en el link de dexterconexion





Fogonazo dijo:


> *Construcción de circuitos de RF*
> 
> *El método "Manhattan"*
> 
> _Por G. Baars, extractado de revista *Elektor*_......



Fogonazo aclaró de donde lo robó, perdón, *"Pidió prestado"*


----------



## dexterconexion (Dic 17, 2010)

Amigo fogonazo

Con respecto a tu acotación ....



Fogonazo dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quiero aclararte que no es igual a lo que yo postee.
El metodo Manhattan se basa en un plano de masa comun, como bien dice el amigo ezavalla ¿donde esta el plano de masa?. Yo no lo veo en la fotografia.
En caso de que sea doble faz plaqueta, habria que perforar los puntos de masa y soldarlos en la cara opuesta, lo cual no es practico.
El metodo que yo postee de ELEKTOR, posee la "masa entre las islas", y no "las islas sobre la masa".
El metodo Manhattan comun se hace con dos tipos puntos de interconexion aislado, las "islas" que son trozos de PCB de 3x3mm o 5x5mm pegados sobre la placa, o usando resistores de 10Mohm como puntos aislados de conexion. 
El metodo de "islas" posee la desventaja de poseer mas Capacitancia contra masa, aproximadamente unos 3pF por "isla", pero es mas practico.
El metodo de resistores posee la ventaja de poseer menos Capacitancia contra masa, aproximadamente 1pF por resistor, pero es menos practico.
Esto de las capacitancias de los puntos contra la masa es importantisimo porque limita la frecuencia de trabajo del circuito a altas frecuencias.
Vuelvo a remarcarte que en el metodo de ELEKTOR , la placa no posee doble faz debido a que la masa esta "entrelazada entre las islas", y de esa forma cada isla no se comporta como un pequeño capacitor contra la masa, mejorando la performance. 

Bueno, eso tomenlo como un aporte no como el libro de la verdad,  jajajaj.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Uro (Ene 26, 2011)

Si Limbo, o alguien más, aún está interesado en el estilo Manhattan, encontré un tutorial muy interesante, lástima que en inglés, pero es muy intuitivo. Anexo el enlace. Saludos

http://www.cliftonlaboratories.com/Prototyping.htm#Manhattan_Construction_for_RF

Y este otro

http://wdv.com/Electronics/Fab/ManhattanConstructionTechniques.pdf


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 5, 2011)

dexterconexion dijo:


> Amigo fogonazo
> 
> Con respecto a tu acotación ....
> 
> ...



Pasa que si, hay mas capacitancia por isla y tiene ademas sus desventajas para cuando haces osciladores de realimentacion, sobre todo si es en VHF FM.
Arme un transmisor de FM recientemente el cual tenia una gran calidad de sonido, pero lo tuve que desechar por el simple hecho que cuando se soldaba en el cto y luego se queria probar, al estar tibio el oscilador simplemente no oscilaba, o le costaba para que oscilara. Eso que estaba todo bien bien soldado, como corresponde. Tocaba la bobina para cambiar la frecuencia (no tenia trimmer) y se descolgaba la transmision. Creo que es por la capacitancia de 3pf agregada a cada isla 

AAaah y agrego un link del proyecto que les cuento, lástima que empezo a fallar, le puse despues unos trimmers para ajuste de potencia y otro para acoplar las dos etapas (todos trimer blancos) y desde ahi que el oscilador no anda ni para atrás jaja

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tx200-electronics-diy-imagenes-muestra-sonido-52367/


----------



## martincartagenero (Mar 11, 2011)

yo uso este metodo con la variamte de que cuando tengo que dibujar un pista, lo hago con un tornito de dentista y una broca de dentista... se sorprenderian de lo que se puede hacer con este metodo. si usas una plaqueta epoxi de doble capa, hacer la jaula de faraday es una pavada...


----------



## Ashram (Abr 7, 2011)

Me gustó el montaje expuesto, si encuentras un buen acomodo tendras pistas muy cortas ideales para RF, pero hay que decir que hay que tomar en cuenta que la soldadura es más vulnerable. Me tocó en una ocasión que un circuito se me autodestruyo, algo así: 
1.- Se calentaron unos diodos
2.- Se desoldaron 
3.- Entraron en corto 
4.- Prendieron fuego y se les fue el alma ¬¬.

Mmm... respecto a lo de usar brocas de dentista, un amigo la utilizó rodeando la base con cinta hasta que la pudo sostener el taladro (con muy buen resultado). Suerte con ellas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 20, 2011)

muy buena información FOGONASO empleare este método para el 80 metros, gracias.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 20, 2011)

yo sabia que ese método te iba a gustar,lo unico que tiene de malo es al momento de repararlo ,te encontrás con un enjambre de componentes


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 26, 2011)

Buenas!

Pregunto esto con el riesgo total de que fogonazo me haga esto 







Mas que nada el metodo manhattan se utiliza para altas frecuencias, por lo que veo no siempre lo utilizan (por ejemplo en los modulos receptores de 433Mhz, placas de televisor, motherboards para computadora,etc). Yo lo que si nose es si lo lograron solucionarlo de alguna forma alternativa y si tambien ayuda mucho el uso de componentes SMD.

En algun momento se me ocurrio crear un "protoboard para RF" utilizando los recortes longitudinales que me quedan de desecho cuando corto las pcb. Desgraciadamente como todabia no dispongo de osciloscopio prefiero dejar eso para mas adelante

Alguien probo utilizando algun plastico o algo similar para darle rigides al circuito para "sostenerlo en el aire"? (o para que no sea una isla y no cree una capacitancia).



> yo sabia que ese método te iba a gustar,lo unico que tiene de malo es al momento de repararlo ,te encontrás con un enjambre de componentes



Me imagino que si 

saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2012)

hola, miren que son de armar cosas en el aire pero nunca se me ocurrio asi.

aca veo 2 metodos:

1 --- el de RF o sea dandole la importancia a esa gran masa comun .
2 --- el metodo mas generico , para cualquier uso, de aplastar todo en la placa pero que las soldaduras queden en el aire, incluso como se mostro el pegar pequeñas placas con islas.

son 2 COSAS DISTINTAS pero con la misma idea.

yo hace rato que pienso en diseñar una pcb que me sea generica, multiproposito, asi mando a hacer unas cuantas y listo, pero si bien puedo sacar ciertos conceptos que pueden ser interesantes y mas utiles que solo islas, termina siendo siempre un asunto laborioso al montarlo.
(pistas largas con pequeños cortes asi uno las puede "rutear" con un toque de soldadura , "zonificar" la placa con las etapas SIEMPRE NECESARIAS  como ser la fuente simple, el ci , etapas de salida a reles etc, etc ) .
pero siempre igual hay que diseñar sobre ese impreso y luego prepararlo........

ahora si el diseño se basa en : fuente + unos pocos transistores + etapa de salida multiple (rele o triac o T ) .
ahi si es mas maniobrable .

sino , aunque no guste : hay que hacer el impreso .

en el caso de lo que plantean al principio , lo que hacia yo era  HACER un impreso, pero no amontonar todo , como quizas uno haria en el diseño final por espacio , con islas mas grandes y mas espaciado, asi permite luego agregar compo, hacer mas agujeros , hacer puentes , tirar cables.
vi algunas fotos que pusieron de placas grandes con el metodo manhattan  y se vuelve incomodo a la vista para seguir, por eso un impreso inicial, que me permite saber mejor donde estan las etapas y los cis soldados bien , para no agregar mas problemas por falsos contactos es muy importante.
luego las pistas que salen de lso cis las haces mas gordas, mas preparadas para el manoseo y el agregado de cosas.

y en papel un esquema de la estructura limpia, o sea basico, para que luego, cuando ya el circuito es un asco de tantas modificaciones podras seguir trabajando con el .

me ha pasado de pudrirme y dejarlo de lado una semana y cuando quiero volver.......me pego un susto de el asco que es .


----------



## tiago (Jun 6, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, miren que son de armar cosas en el aire pero nunca se me ocurrio asi.
> 
> aca veo 2 metodos:
> 
> ...



Con el Manhattan siempre tienes la ventaja de que la placa inferior actúa de pantalla, lo veo bien para amplificadores RF y osciladores no muy complicados. Para otras cosas mas sofisticadas ocurre lo que dice Su Majestad, un enjambre de componentes que a menos que toques donde no debes puedes liar algo gordo.

Está el recurso de las placas Uniprint que según para que cosa también dan mucho juego. Para genéricas, creo que son bastante útiles.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Jun 7, 2012)

Uno fresquito, de anoche .


----------



## tiago (Jun 7, 2012)

Hay que reconocer que tiene su punto artístico.

Saludos.


----------



## NarXEh (Jun 7, 2012)

Buenas!

Gracias por tanta frescura asterión 

Aca les dejo esta pagina de alguien que parece que le fascinan este tipo de montajes (talves le saquen algo de utilidad a esta pagina).

http://www.qrp.pops.net/

Ustedes me estan empezando a empujar a este tipo de montajes...

saludos!
saludos!


----------



## asterión (Jun 7, 2012)

Gracias, pues de esta forma monto practicamente todo. Esa es tan solo una parte de un Theremin. Cuando lo termine pongo lo demás... ojala funcione


----------



## asterión (Jun 10, 2012)

Ya casi listo, faltan las conexiones a los pot´s, energía y salida de audio...


----------



## Landrs (Sep 28, 2014)

Que tal, se que es antiguo el tema, pero eh comenzado a realizar circuitos de rf con este metodo y me ha funcionado de maravilla, solo deseaba preguntar si alguien conoce algun programa o algo similar en el cual te distribuya bien las islas de este metodo en una placa? y que pues quede lo mejor y mas pequeña posible?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2014)

Landrs dijo:


> Que tal, se que es antiguo el tema, pero eh comenzado a realizar circuitos de rf con este metodo y me ha funcionado de maravilla, solo *deseaba preguntar si alguien conoce algun programa o algo similar en el cual te distribuya bien las islas de este metodo en una placa? y que pues quede lo mejor y mas pequeña posible?*



Sip, *"Experiencia"* y mirar como quedará la distribución *"Antes"* de soldar nada.


----------



## Atronico (Sep 27, 2017)

Si es que hay alguien que no le interesa si sus proyectos se VEN bien y prefiere, por cualquier causa, ensayar o construir definitivamente sus proyectos y prototipos usando un estilo "feo" y económico les recomiendo el Estilo Ugly.

Solo necesitarás una herramienta filosa, tal como un Cutter (conocido en algunos países como Tip -Top o cuchillo cartonero, o cortapapeles). También se  puede construir en casa un cutter reciclando un hoja de sierra (segeta) y sacando filo en uno de sus lados, al cual lo adaptamos a una empuñadura.

El "Ugly Style " es mi método preferido a la hora de crear un prototipo.

El "Ugly Style" es el modo "feo" de hacer un circuito impreso, pero no por ello deja de ser practico, por el contrario. Es económico y muy fácil de corregir en caso de olvidar una pista  o por causa de una mala distribución de los componentes.

He usado este método desde hace más de 20 años en todo tipo de proyectos. En el área de la Radio Frecuencia (que es uno de los más críticos), especialmente en VHF, no presenta problemas, siempre que respetemos mínimas normas de buen diseño (pistas cortas, desacoplamientos capacitivos a la RF circulante en conductores de corriente continua y blindajes o apantallamientos adecuados).

Ideal para quienes les gusta construir sin que importe la belleza del proyecto.
Les dejo de un par de fotos de un proyecto que he realizado con este método: se ve el inicio y el estado final del circuito impreso de un pequeño transmisor de FM construido en casa  hace algún tiempo atrás.

¿ Se ve muy mal ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 160052

Ver el archivo adjunto 160053

Ver el archivo adjunto 160054


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 28, 2017)

Disculpas pero eso se ve mas lindo que muchos circuitos que hago de manera tradicional...
Aunque ahora estoy dibujando menos, en algunos casos el método Manhattan puede ser el ideal...como en las DC-DC para una moto... o cosas similares.... no se si se podria anteponer lo estético ante lo funcional, al menos que sea un tipo tonto cambiara una circuito de radio en Manhattan por un pcb tradicional o placa perforada.....


----------



## krlosss (Sep 28, 2017)

Hola Atronico,

Muy buen montaje.

Ese método, además de no ser ugly, es el único adecuado para frecuencias de más de 5 Ghz.
Algunos calibradores que rondan los u$s 120.000; los incorporan en la etapa de entrada, son hechos a mano, individualmente para cada instrumento. 

Se emplean en atenuadores bucle resonante, en indentadores previos a antena fractal de medidores BER para radioenlaces, donde el jitter de la etapa de entrada debe ser mínimo para asegurar una lectura fiable. 

Y, por supuesto, miles de millones de téléfonos móviles los incorporan en sus etapas de radio, aunque maquinados.

Saludo cordial.

Saludos


----------



## Omar A (Sep 28, 2017)

También se puede utilizar el método "Omar", una variante que queda más 'vintage'


----------



## Atronico (Oct 12, 2017)

Este es otro proyecto realizado con el método Ugly. Es un oscilador y amplificador de RF de 50 Watts para 7 MHz.

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 12, 2017)

Atronico dijo:


> Este es otro proyecto realizado con el método Ugly. Es un oscilador y amplificador de RF de 50 Watts para 7 MHz.
> 
> Saludos !


Un Clase "E"  , se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias subir aca lo diagrama esquemactico , lo cristal de quartzo es de TV (croma)?.
?Es para CW o AM?.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Atronico (Oct 12, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Un Clase "E"  , se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias subir aca lo diagrama esquemactico , lo cristal de quartzo es de TV (croma)?.
> ?Es para CW o AM?.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Estimado Daniel Lopes: Efectivamente si es un amplificador de RF clase "E".  
En la etapa osciladora un CI 4049
Etapa amplificadora driver BD139 y BD140.
Etapa Amplificadora de potencia MosFet IRF840

CW y AM

Mañana edito el circuito :estudiando: 
Pregunta: Publico el circuito en este tema o hago otra publicación ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2017)

Atronico dijo:


> Estimado Daniel Lopes: Efectivamente si es un amplificador de RF clase "E".
> En la etapa osciladora un CI 4049
> Etapa amplificadora driver BD139 y BD140.
> Etapa Amplificadora de potencia MosFet IRF840
> ...


Publícalo aquí mismo, luego veremos si se justifica separarlo a un nuevo tema


----------



## Atronico (Oct 12, 2017)

Caro Daniel Lopes... Este es otro proyecto realizado con el sistema Ugly. Un equipo de SSB, AM y CW ( 7MHz, 5 W). Si necesitas el circuito y escuchar como sale al aire me avisas y lo publico.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 12, 2017)

Atronico dijo:


> Caro Daniel Lopes... Este es otro proyecto realizado con el sistema Ugly. Un equipo de SSB, AM y CW ( 7MHz, 5 W). Si necesitas el circuito y escuchar como sale al aire me avisas y lo publico.


!Felicitaciones Don Atronico tu montagen te quedou de 10  o mejor aun de  11!    me encanta demasiadamente montagens caseras (homebrew ) eso si es la verdadera Radioaficción, armar ustedes mismo con las proprias manos  su equipo de comunicaciones!.
Diagramas esquemacticos de las montagens sienpre son sin dudas  muy bienvenidas!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 12, 2017)

Atronico dijo:


> Caro Daniel Lopes... Este es otro proyecto realizado con el sistema Ugly. Un equipo de SSB, AM y CW ( 7MHz, 5 W). Si necesitas el circuito y escuchar como sale al aire me avisas y lo publico.



*Que buenos trabajos y que prolijos colega Atronico,te felicito. 

Saludos de este colega de la Rf Argentino y Marplatense.*


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Oct 17, 2021)

Yo apenas acabo de iniciar en este mudo basto de la radiofrecuencia y si he visto unos prototipos de este estilo Manhattan y definitivamente hay personas que tienen mucho talento.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 17, 2021)

Melvin Garcia dijo:


> Yo apenas acabo de iniciar en este mudo basto de la radiofrecuencia y si he visto unos prototipos de este estilo Manhattan y definitivamente hay personas que tienen mucho talento.


Hola caro Don Melvin Garcia , sea muy bienvenido a ese mundo de la Radiofrequenzia , tema considerado por muchos como "magia negra" por sener conplejo (elevada envergadura) si conparado a otras "ramificaciones" de la Electronica .
Te recomendo altamente a visitar ese Link aca : My RF Resources , seguramente hay muuucha información para estudiar.
Hay ese otro aca : Radio Morningstar , y mas ese : https://www.emilio.com.mx/jf10zl/ , ese aca muy conpleto : YO3DAC\Home Page y ese : YO3DAC - Homebrew RF Circuit Design Ideas
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

